# My 60 gallon underwater jungle



## xquisit (Sep 2, 2014)

I feel like I am lost in a jungle!!!!!!!!

I like it


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

xquisit said:


> I feel like I am lost in a jungle!!!!!!!!
> 
> I like it


Haha thanks sorry the pics are blurry. For some reason they always are on here.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

Love tanks that are packed with plants.
60 gallon capacity tank with only enough room left for 20 gallons of water:laugh2:


----------

